# Portable and Legal Homemade Self Defense Weapon - Head Banger



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

This looked simple enough to make, might be tough for an LEO to identify it as a weapon. It's a mole killer!''

I know I wouldn't want hit in the head with it. Think I'll put one in my truck along with my knifes, handgun and Mini 14.

https://zombease.wordpress.com/2012/10/24/the-pummel-pipe-anti-zombie-melee-weapon/a


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I think you posted the wrong link.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Denton said:


> I think you posted the wrong link.


No that's the right link. I wouldn't want hit in the head with that worthless piece of fiat currency ...... but here is another link for someone looking for a hard core head banger.

https://zombease.wordpress.com/2012/10/24/the-pummel-pipe-anti-zombie-melee-weapon/


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Actually a hard wood cloths rod is much more effective in the right hands.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I get it toss the dollar on the ground. When they go for it hit them in the head with the other thing.
That would likely get you arrested here. You may win in the end but it would be costly. Of course post SHTF who cares.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm going to file that one under things to do with leftover plumbing supplies.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

A bit like a tomahawk.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Uhhh I'll stick to my 40 or 45


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> This looked simple enough to make, might be tough for an LEO to identify it as a weapon. It's a mole killer!''
> 
> I know I wouldn't want hit in the head with it. Think I'll put one in my truck along with my knifes, handgun and Mini 14.
> 
> https://zombease.wordpress.com/2012/10/24/the-pummel-pipe-anti-zombie-melee-weapon/a


???? .... how the hell is something like that explainable as anything but a club? .... you put golf club or baseball bat - along with a baseball mitt & balls - as an excusable club to have in the car ....


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Intent my friend, This isn't Illinois, we have invasive moles and hogs running rampant here in Texas. That is my story and I am sticking with it, unless I am camping and it makes a good sledge hammer for driving tent stakes.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

SDF880 said:


> Uhhh I'll stick to my 40 or 45


I haven't made one, but might. It would fit nicely in the tool chest heavily loaded with survival items that rides in the back of my 4x4 Ford crew cab pickup with a paint matching topper. Should I encounter a curious LEO, the "hammer" would be way down the list of noted items on his "what the heck" list. Inside my console is a Ruger 9mm, with 7 loaded magazines in the driver's door pocket, and a Ruger mini 14 behind the rear seat. The truck bag in the backseat, has my short term survival items and 4 loaded 30 round .556 magazines for the mini.

The mole whacker just blends right on in, unless it is connect to both my hands and a noggin.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Intent my friend, This isn't Illinois, we have invasive moles and hogs running rampant here in Texas. That is my story and I am sticking with it, unless I am camping and it makes a good sledge hammer for driving tent stakes.


guy - fully aware of your rep on this site - *Don't* start up with me with your regional bigotry .... doesn't matter where you live - premeditation is premeditation .... you hit someone with a club that was constructed purposeful in the intent to kill with one hit - you better have a good freaking lawyer - your mole BS won't stand up in court

your club isn't thing new ... the dumbazz kids over at the Zombie Squad have it on the site regular - dressing up and parading around shows the level of the maturity & intelligence we are talking about here ...


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

not much different than a hammer or a tire thumper.....


----------

